# Sauvegarde automatique sur Dropbox --> liens symboliques ?



## Xenope (28 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

J'utilise dropbox et je souhaiterais que mon dossier "Documents" soit continuellement sauvegardé sur ma Dropbox avec toutes les modifications. Cependant, je ne souhaite pas que le dossier soit exclusivement sur ma Dropbox, je le veux sur mon DD. Ce serait donc une copie automatique de mon dossier (ce que je fais actuellement manuellement à chaque fin de journée).
Ceci sachant que je ne modifierai jamais mes fichier sur la Dropbox, mon besoin est dans un seul sens.

Y a il un moyen de faire cela simplement ? Par exemple en utilisant un alias ou quelque chose comme ca ?
J'ai bien trouvé ma réponse avec les liens symboliques, mais je cherche une alternative sans avoir à installer (encore) un utilitaire.

Merci de votre aide
Léonard


----------



## r e m y (28 Mars 2011)

La DropBox n'est pas exclusivement sur les serveurs de DropBox, mais aussi dans le dossier DropBox sur ton disque dur!

Donc autant utiliser directement le dossier DropBox créé sur ton disque dur comme dossier de travail (au lieu du dossier Documents)


----------



## Aliboron (28 Mars 2011)

Sauf erreur, le dossier "Dropbox" en ligne est une copie du dossier "Dropbox" qui est créé sur ton disque dur lors de l'installation de l'application. Par défaut dans ~/Documents (il me semble, sinon c'est peut-être directement dans ~/ je ne sais plus) mais tu peux choisir un autre emplacement dans les préférences de Dropbox. Et ce dossier fait l'objet d'une synchronisation "automatique" avec son image en ligne.

Par rapport à ça, que veux-tu faire exactement ? Dupliquer ce dossier ? Créer un alias pour y avoir un accès différent (enfin, quand on dit "différent"...) ?


-----------------------------------------------------
Note du modérateur (Aliboron aussi) :
Par ailleurs, il est question d'internet ou plus exactement de Dropbox, logiciel d'archivage et d'échange en ligne. Comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" et/ou la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où sont les spécialistes. Et hop !!!


_MàJ : Grillé par R e m y ! Décidément, il va falloir que j'arrive à taper (encore) plus vite. _


----------



## Xenope (28 Mars 2011)

Merci pour vos réponses.
Deja vous m'apprenez quelque chose : je ne savais pas que le dossier Dropbox était physiquement sur mon DD et copié sur le serveur 

Alors du coup mon problème est réglé !
Sauf que : mon côté obsessionel prends le dessus, et j'aimerais conserver mon dossier documents la ou il est, sans le mettre dans mon dossier Dropbox. 

Une solution ?

Merci encore


PS : désolé d'être un peu chiant ...


----------



## Aliboron (29 Mars 2011)

Xenope a dit:


> .../... j'aimerais conserver mon dossier documents la ou il est, sans le mettre dans mon dossier Dropbox.


??? Rien compris... Qu'est-ce qui t'oblige à mettre ton dossier ~/Documents dans le dossier ~/Dropbox ? Pour quoi faire ? Quel est exactement ton problème ?


----------



## r e m y (29 Mars 2011)

Le plus simple est de placer DropBox directement dans ta maison (à côté de Documents) et d'utiliser le dossier DropBox au lieu de Documents


----------



## Xenope (29 Mars 2011)

@ Aliboron :
En fait c'est juste que je voulais mon dossier documents automatiquement synchronisé avec mon dossier Dropbox, mais je voulais que cette synchronisation soit une copie de mon dossier documents (ce me permettant de laisser l'original la ou il est)


----------



## Aliboron (29 Mars 2011)

Xenope a dit:


> je voulais mon dossier documents automatiquement synchronisé avec mon dossier Dropbox, mais je voulais que cette synchronisation soit une copie de mon dossier documents (ce me permettant de laisser l'original la ou il est)


OK, emporté par l'élan, j'avais perdu de vue la demande initiale. :rose:

Si tu veux, tu peux aussi faire appel à un utilitaire de synchronisation (genre ChronoSync, Sync2Folders, etc.) pour synchroniser ~/Documents et ~/Dropbox (pas testé, mais ça devrait marcher). 

Question subsidiaire : tu n'as pas peur d'être un peu à l'étroit sur Dropbox avec 2 Go (remarque, je dis ça mais tu as peut-être pris un abonnement pour augmenter la taille) ?


----------



## Xenope (29 Mars 2011)

Merci pour t'as réponse, tu as exactement saisi ce que je voulais ! 

Mais est il possible de faire ceci nativement sur Mac Os X sans installer (encore) un nouveau utilitaire ?

PS : ma Dropbox fait 4Go, j'ai invité beaucoup de monde !


----------



## Aliboron (29 Mars 2011)

Xenope a dit:


> Mais est il possible de faire ceci nativement sur Mac Os X sans installer (encore) un nouveau utilitaire ?


Fais une recherche sur le forum (et/ou ailleurs) avec terme *rsync* (c'est la commande Unix qui correspond à ça). C'est certainement moins convivial, mais c'est inclus dans Unix (et donc dans Mac OS X). La plupart des utilitaires sont essentiellement des interfaces pour faciliter les réglages de cette commande.


----------



## Xenope (29 Mars 2011)

Ok je te remercie, tu m'as totalement éclairé sur la questions !


----------

